# Honey for hair loss



## Noel V (Jun 17, 2008)

One of my customers asked what kind of raw honey would be most suitable for hair loss..

The two I currently sell are sweet yellow meadow honey and a dark buckwheat honey, which would be better?

Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## khicks12 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would recommend a 50/50 mix :shhhh:


----------



## Noel V (Jun 17, 2008)

definitely the most economical argument, but..


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Dark honey for dark hair, light honey for light hair.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

If it proves to work let me know ASAP!!!


----------



## Kevtater (May 17, 2013)

Ben Franklin said:


> If it proves to work let me know ASAP!!!


Me too!


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Any honey is great for hair loss! Just slather it on and take some hair from the local barber. Pat in place and let sit. 

Works wonders!

On the flip side, it's also good for hair removal, for the ladies.


----------

